# photo editing & collages



## maplegum (Mar 27, 2008)

I AM BORED OUT OF MY BRAIN HERE AT WORK!!! OH!

Post any photos that you want edited or made into a collage - I'll work on them quite happily!

xox Leonie xox


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 27, 2008)

maplegum said:


> I AM BORED OUT OF MY BRAIN HERE AT WORK!!! OH!
> 
> Post any photos that you want edited or made into a collage - I'll work on them quite happily!
> 
> xox Leonie xox



Oh you can have a play with these if you like




just whichever ones you like these are my favs


----------



## maplegum (Mar 27, 2008)

Here you go.... I've made you a collage of your gorgeous horse.


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh wow thankyou!!!!



looks awesome



now i can look at all his pretty pics at once!!


----------



## carlenehorse (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you do a collage of my quilts for me? If you can't fit all of them that is ok.

Thanks Carlene

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...Ponybabyjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...byFlowerjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c.../RedFrogjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...hpillowsjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...BlueFrogjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...nieWhitejpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...nieGreenjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...tzwashedjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...le/IMG_3057.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...e/DogRagjpg.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii125/c...lueHorsejpg.jpg


----------



## SWA (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 27, 2008)

carlenehorse said:


> Can you do a collage of my quilts for me? If you can't fit all of them that is ok.
> 
> Thanks Carlene
> 
> ...


Carlene, I LOVE your quilts!! I really like the 2 horse ones!! My daughter would love the Brats one..

Great job!!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 27, 2008)

I squeezed them all onto the one collage, but tried it with 2 different style frames.

You are very talented! These quilts are beautiful.


----------



## carlenehorse (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you so much that looks wonderful.

I love making these rag quilts they are so much fun to make.

I can make 2 per day if my husband and son leave me alone. LOL

Basketmiss thanks so much all the kids seem to love these quilts.

Carlene


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Mar 28, 2008)

I love this picture of my little herd. Would it be possible to crop it down a bit and maybe get rid of the fence in the background? That would be awesome! I just don't have very many good pictures since I got most of my minis after they became hairy yaks!

Thank you!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 29, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks great! Thank you very much!


----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 30, 2008)

can you do a collage of all my horse here are some on my website:http://www.freewebs.com/lightningcrestfarm/


----------



## maplegum (Mar 30, 2008)

Lightning crest farm said:


> can you do a collage of all my horse here are some on my website:http://www.freewebs.com/lightningcrestfarm/


Sure, I'll get started on it shortly.


----------



## maplegum (Mar 30, 2008)

For Bozley, of Maine Seacoast Miniatures.


----------



## Bozley (Mar 30, 2008)

I love it! Thank you so much!

Sue


----------



## maplegum (Mar 30, 2008)

Lightning crest farm said:


> can you do a collage of all my horse here are some on my website:http://www.freewebs.com/lightningcrestfarm/



I can't access your website! Can you email me the photos you would like done?


----------



## shelia (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you still doing these for people?


----------



## carlenehorse (Jun 2, 2008)

Wonderful can you e-mail me as I just have photo buckets and for some reason it won't let me attach a picture her. Just the link.

I will e-mail you the pictures if you can do a collage of my little filly.

Thanks Carlene

[email protected]


----------



## cjmm10 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Leonie, could you do a collage of my yearling filly that is for sale? Thank you in advance.

You do excellent work





By the way, your collages aren't showing up in here





CJMM Supreme Cherish My Kolors


----------



## maplegum (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, still taking requests.

The older collages and edits aren't showing up here as I have moved them into another folder in photobucket.

For those of you that have sent me PM's, I'll get onto the editing shortly..

Leonie

Edited to add that I've changed my photobucket account so that the previous completed collages and edits now show up.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Leonie I appreciate. You do such good work.

Carlene


----------



## maplegum (Jun 3, 2008)

For Joanie...


----------



## maplegum (Jun 3, 2008)

For Shelia


----------



## shelia (Jun 3, 2008)

Wonderful!






You do such good work! Thank you so much!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 4, 2008)

carlenehorse said:


> Wonderful can you e-mail me as I just have photo buckets and for some reason it won't let me attach a picture her. Just the link.
> 
> I will e-mail you the pictures if you can do a collage of my little filly.
> 
> ...



Here you go, hope it is what you were looking for. If not, let me know.


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2008)

I love your work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Jill, keeps me busy and off the streets.


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2008)

Leonie --

What program do you use? I use Roxio Photosuite 8, but I'm not "real good" at it!

Jill


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 4, 2008)

Leonie awesome work. You have a real talent there. It is really nice for you to do this for so many.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 4, 2008)

I actually use a few programs, depending on what I'm trying to create.

* photostudio 5.5

* photofiltre

* photoimpression4

* photo collage

* gimp

I've mostly been using photofiltre because it's the only program I can use at work, and thats where I do most of my edits and collages lately. I'm happy with the things I have created and feel as if I'm improving with each one I do.

I'm glad you all like them, like I have said before, I LOVE making them. It's a real honor knowing that some of you are even using my edits and collages on your websites.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## carlenehorse (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you Leonie you did a wonderful job.

Thank you so much.

Carlene


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

You have some great talent and a very creative mind.


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 4, 2008)

Here you go Leonie! I just picked a whole bunch of pics that I like. Do what you will with them



Sorry I know there's a lot OH!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 4, 2008)

Could you take off the remands of the Person????

Please!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 4, 2008)

hahaha, you gave up! You had almost finished the editing too!!





Here you go, cleaned up for you.















xox Leonie xox


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 4, 2008)

wow

great work.

could you do one of our black pinto filly Mia

AMHA name Paint By Numbers Bucks Fancy Mia

She is our miracle foal

here is alot of photos you pick the ones that will work best

http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e329/MBh...ly08/?start=all

thanks


----------



## cjmm10 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you sooooo much, Leonie, I love the edit on my Cherish





You do wonderful work, cjmm


----------



## maplegum (Jun 4, 2008)

Lightning crest farm said:


> can you do a collage of all my horse here are some on my website:http://www.freewebs.com/lightningcrestfarm/











Leonie


----------



## maplegum (Jun 5, 2008)

* Melody *










I'll work on some more too!

xox leonie xox


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 5, 2008)

OH Leonie!!!!!!!!!









I love it









It is beautiful!

Thank you so much


----------



## maplegum (Jun 5, 2008)

Brandi* said:


> OH Leonie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, you are using it as your avatar!





I'm so glad you love it. Melody is a gorgeous subject to work with and I had trouble picking from all of her beautiful photos.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks!!! they Look Fabulous!


----------



## sundancer (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

If you are still bored I have lots of pictures on my website I would love to have a collage done.

www.victorypassstable.com

Thank you in advanced - everything I have seen so far is stunning!!

Julie Flanigan


----------



## maplegum (Jun 5, 2008)

Your farm yard friends Brandi.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 5, 2008)

MBhorses said:


> wow
> 
> great work.
> 
> ...


Have sent you a PM.

Leonie


----------



## maplegum (Jun 5, 2008)

sundancer said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are still bored I have lots of pictures on my website I would love to have a collage done.
> 
> ...


----------



## shelia (Jun 5, 2008)

You are very talented! I love the way you do those shadow effects! What program would you recomend purchasing to get these effects?


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 6, 2008)

You are pretty GREAT Leonie











I love them





Thank you! Thank you! Thank you







maplegum said:


> Your farm yard friends Brandi.


----------



## sundancer (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you soooo much for the collage, its absolutely beautiful!!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Cumberland Maine


----------

